# Lyoto Machida: New fascinating first time Boxing training footage!!!



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL isn't it weird seeing Lyoto on the pads? :thumb02: He looks like the young Ali haha^^


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

He still doesn't keep his hands up, even when hitting the mitts, LOL. The guy after him does it correctly.

I think Shogun already showed that you can bum rush Lyoto and catch him off guard. I'm not saying Rampage will, but somebody is gonna KO Lyoto again. The thing is, he is probably too ingrained into his habits to change at this point, kind of like how Michael Bisping keeps going back to his old habits in the later parts of rounds when he starts getting tired.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

astrallite said:


> He still doesn't keep his hands up, even when hitting the mitts, LOL. The guy after him does it correctly.
> 
> I think Shogun already showed that you can bum rush Lyoto and catch him off guard. I'm not saying Rampage will, but somebody is gonna KO Lyoto again. The thing is, he is probably too ingrained into his habits to change at this point, kind of like how Michael Bisping keeps going back to his old habits in the later parts of rounds when he starts getting tired.


I think the loss will make Lyoto more defensive than he was and will get hit less but hit the other guy less but make more boring fights.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

astrallite said:


> He still doesn't keep his hands up, even when hitting the mitts, LOL. The guy after him does it correctly.
> 
> I think Shogun already showed that you can bum rush Lyoto and catch him off guard. I'm not saying Rampage will, but somebody is gonna KO Lyoto again. The thing is, he is probably too ingrained into his habits to change at this point, kind of like how Michael Bisping keeps going back to his old habits in the later parts of rounds when he starts getting tired.


1. it's light sparring for the cameras..
2. He's a Karate Black Belt that infuses Boxing Techniques
3. He is a hybrid MMA, and uses what fits his style.. 

the guy you are referring to may have his hands up correctly for Boxing Standards.. but that's probably his specialty.. put him in a Cage with Lyoto and he'll get smashed.. it's called MMA for a reason.. not Boxing .. there are reasons why his hands are where they are ... it's all part of the Machida Karate stance, defense is offense, and being elusive.. it's not his style to stand toe-to-toe with hands up and duke it out.. there are other factors that he incorporates..


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

It's good to see Lyoto exploring different techniques to implement into his game;

He doesn't pivot enough on his hooks tho, especialy when he throws his right hand.

It probably has to do with his karate background with the importance of *balance* having presidence over everything.


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

boxing is the number one martial art. It's good Lyoto is ditching the bjj butt-scooting and tae kwon do stuff and he hired a good boxing trainer. Im sure he will dominate the UFC now. He is a great fighter and uses what works


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's really interesting to watch, an accomplished striker looking completely new to the game, the differences in technique, stance and movement etc. between disciplines are so vast but ultimately it's all to accomplish the same thing.



> He looks like the young Ali haha^^


If you're not being sarcastic then just... no.


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

SM33 said:


> That's really interesting to watch, an accomplished striker looking completely new to the game, the differences in technique, stance and movement etc. between disciplines are so vast but ultimately it's all to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not being sarcastic then just... no.





Ali, the greatest of all time, would destroy leyoto with his high exposed chin in about 22 seconds


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice find Bobby! :thumb02:



AceCombat said:


> It's good to see Lyoto exploring different techniques to implement into his game;
> 
> He doesn't pivot enough on his hooks tho, especialy when he throws his right hand.
> 
> It probably has to do with his karate background with the importance of *balance* having presidence over everything.


I was thinking along similar lines. He's staying in perfect balance, and sacrificing a little power for it, but it must work better with his in-and-out style that way.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Ali, the greatest of all time, would destroy leyoto with his high exposed chin in about 22 seconds


Well that could be a very big and complicated debate/speculation, but yes in a boxing match Lyoto is of course nothing like Ali and would never beat Ali, he's not a boxer. I was pointing out Lyoto does not look like a young Ali.

It'd be hilarious if he boxes with Rampage. Probably short-lived as well.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

PeteGuirguess said:


> boxing is the number one martial art. It's good Lyoto is ditching the bjj butt-scooting and tae kwon do stuff and he hired a good boxing trainer. Im sure he will dominate the UFC now. He is a great fighter and uses what works


Trolls are worthless and have no value. I can appreciate that you are a boxing nuthugger. We all have our preference as to what martial art we favor in MMA. You've made your point, we 'get it'. Move along. No individual style is more effective in fighting than a composite of martial arts styles. 

Boxing isn't going to do him a damn thing trying to get a belt back from Shogun. Shogun's leg kicks will wreck any boxer you put in front of him. Machida's best chance is using his Sumo/Karate takedowns or working the angles and kickboxing.

Also, your avatar is...odd...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Trolls are worthless and have no value. I can appreciate that you are a boxing nuthugger. We all have our preference as to what martial art we favor in MMA. You've made your point, we 'get it'. Move along. No individual style is more effective in fighting than a composite of martial arts styles.
> 
> Boxing isn't going to do him a damn thing trying to get a belt back from Shogun. Shogun's leg kicks will wreck any boxer you put in front of him. Machida's best chance is using his Sumo/Karate takedowns or working the angles and kickboxing.
> 
> *Also, your avatar is...odd...*


Do you possibly mean homosexual? Cuz the badass unicorn thinks you do...










The message is for you Mr PeteGuirguess!


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Do you possibly mean homosexual? Cuz the badass unicorn thinks you do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








an ANONYMOUS poster anonymously named squirrelfighter, is calling mr Peter Guirguess, who uses his real name, famed golden glove champion fighter and freestyle AAU wrestler, a troll, who uses his real picture as his avatar it's funny, we know who the anonymous person is, it's you.

You therefore have NO identity, you are ANONYMOUS LOL


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

.... what are you doing with rainbow/unicorn pix stored on your computer.... for times like these? 

You seem like one of those guys the FBI would seize their laptop from for having ... certain pictures stored. Lemme know if you live near manhattan, we can put it on youtube, show me how much of a squirrel fighter you are.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> an ANONYMOUS poster anonymously named squirrelfighter, is calling mr Peter Guirguess, who uses his real name, famed golden glove champion fighter and freestyle AAU wrestler, a troll, who uses his real picture as his avatar it's funny, we know who the anonymous person is, it's you.
> 
> You therefore have NO identity, you are ANONYMOUS LOL


Are you wearing any pants in your avatar? And what are you looking at exactly?

Besides, I would rather NOT know what most of you idiots on here look like, thank you very much.


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Are you wearing any pants in your avatar? And what are you looking at exactly?
> 
> Besides, I would rather NOT know what most of you idiots on here look like, thank you very much.



it's a pic after a training session, of course there's pants, oh im sorry, you don't train, you are a fanboy and don't understand training


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

lemme know if you "train UFC" lol. you can't learn the ground game from playing undisputed 2009. Now, undisputed 2010 maybe


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Shogun studied that Machida always countered with a lead left so he essentially countered a counter if you will with his lead right as his guard was down for that split second. It's like Condit vs Hardy. Shogun landed first and landed cleanly. It's the fight business. I think Shogun has the best guard. He'd give anybody fits, always bobbing and weaving Mike Tyson style with the high guard then mixing it up with brutal leg kicks and even take downs. 

I think it'll be a UD for Machida unless he can somehow inflict enough damage on Rampage and TKO him which would be very interesting.


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Shogun studied that Machida always countered with a lead left so he essentially countered a counter if you will with his lead right as his guard was down for that split second. It's like Condit vs Hardy. Shogun landed first and landed cleanly. It's the fight business. I think Shogun has the best guard. He'd give anybody fits, always bobbing and weaving Mike Tyson style with the high guard then mixing it up with brutal leg kicks and even take downs.
> 
> I think it'll be a UD for Machida unless he can somehow inflict enough damage on Rampage and TKO him which would be very interesting.




shogun does not bob and weave like mike tyson... are you serious? ? Mike tyson had some of the deadliest lateral movement ever. a ferocious punch, compare that to that silly punch shogun landed on liddell , man that was awkward


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Pete, you still haven't acknowledge that Boxing isn't going to help Machida... Have you been too busy staring at your.... avatar?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Machida is one of my favourite but he better go back to the karate style. Boxing with rampage is asking for trouble, karate will beat rampage easily.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> lemme know if you "train UFC" lol. you can't learn the ground game from playing undisputed 2009. Now, undisputed 2010 maybe


Stop double posting troll :bye02:



And thanks for the Vids BOBBY BOY U DA MAN


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Stop double posting troll :bye02:
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for the Vids BOBBY BOY U DA MAN







But Lyoto is abandoning karate and learning boxing after getting KO's LOL ... maybe you should do the same


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> But Lyoto is abandoning karate and learning boxing after getting KO's LOL ... maybe you should do the same


Abandoning Karate? Why because u saw one vid of him learning ONE of the many martial arts???

Are u really that retarded? :confused02:


LOL amazing TROLL


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Abandoning Karate? Why because u saw one vid of him learning ONE of the many martial arts???
> 
> Are u really that retarded? :confused02:
> 
> ...





HE claimed karate was the best, gets ko'd by superior boxing, and now he is learning how to box....

im a troll, or you dont like the fact that his mcdojo turned into a boxing club?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Fieos said:


> Pete, you still haven't acknowledge that Boxing isn't going to help Machida... Have you been too busy staring at your.... avatar?


Still waiting.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

PeteGuirguess said:


> an ANONYMOUS poster anonymously named squirrelfighter, is calling mr Peter Guirguess, who uses his real name, famed golden glove champion fighter and freestyle AAU wrestler, a troll, who uses his real picture as his avatar it's funny, we know who the anonymous person is, it's you.
> 
> You therefore have NO identity, you are ANONYMOUS LOL


http://www.myspace.com/446874504/photos/albums/my-photos/590642

Ahhahahahahahahahahahah!!!! Aaaaahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> HE claimed karate was the best, gets ko'd by superior boxing, and now he is learning how to box....
> 
> im a troll, or you dont like the fact that his mcdojo turned into a boxing club?




HAHAHA so each time someone gets knocked down by a fist its PURE boxing??? Your so pathetic i feel dumb replying...


So what the F do u call it when Machida knocked RASHADS ASS OUT??? BOXING??? 

Its how u set your shit up you retard! LIKE WITH LEG KICKS, and with Maui Thai ! Not JUST boxing... DAMN some people try to talk shit without knowing SHIT... 


Pathetic


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Espada9, You might have found me a new avatar


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

none of you train, none of you fight, how do you even discuss fighters you know nothing about


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Espada9, You might have found me a new avatar



LOL! I bet he actually thinks he has any clue what he is talking about :laugh:


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

ya'll some out of shape fat slobs, never train


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Fieos said:


> Espada9, You might have found me a new avatar


Don't criticize his patented BJJ move called "giving up the back" it has won him multiple ADCC championships, no really it has!:sarcastic12:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

PeteGuirguess said:


> none of you train, none of you fight, how do you even discuss fighters you know nothing about


Odds are I've trained and competed more than you. I've just never done it on a catwalk.


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

oh no there's a muscular guy who fights professionally for a living on an MMA forum with a bunch of cheese doodle eatin chocolate doughnut eatin karate lovers....im a house i knock **** like you out


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> ya'll some out of shape fat slobs, never train



U really need to get some common sense before u open ur mouth LOL!

I love how u think Machida lost to only boxing when Machida would **** any boxer on the plant on a sick day...

Ahhh im to drunk to talk to retards... there ignorance gets old


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Fieos said:


> Odds are I've trained and competed more than you. I've just never done it on a catwalk.








you don't train fanboy.... look at me, im strong, you arent you are weak id break you ******


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

you guys play video games and watched unleashed ufc on spike and u want to talk about boxing.... its pathetic... mma is the new flavor of month . none of you guys can even throw a punch


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> you don't train fanboy.... look at me, im strong, you arent you are weak id break you ******



Lol you really need to work out more if your going to go around and tell people to look at u, and wear underwear like a ***
\

Damn where do u live? Im in central cali, let me know ill kick ur ass anytime... 

Here ill check ur gay ass myspace and see what i can do, choking ur ass would feel great right now


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Fieos said:


> Odds are I've trained and competed more than you. I've just never done it on a catwalk.




you won golden gloves ? post one fight just one loser


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol you really need to work out more if your going to go around and tell people to look at u, and wear underwear like a ***
> \
> 
> Damn where do u live? Im in central cali, let me know ill kick ur ass anytime...
> ...





im diesal what are you talkin about pencil neck geek...i bench 385 with video ***** im curling 175 do u even bench that?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

PeteGuirguess said:


> you don't train fanboy.... look at me, im strong, you arent you are weak id break you ******


You are right, I’m too fat and too old to do gay porn video cover ads but I do train (when I’m not WORKING which is nearly all the time). Where I have trained at in the past (Gracie-Barra, Xtreme Couture, Icon Fitness, Tiger Muay Thai and Team Quest) no one cares about body fat, there are plenty of guys who wouldn’t cut it in the “modeling” industry but would still walk away with most of your lunch son.

You only look strong to a 3rd grader, you look small and sound insecure to me.


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol you really need to work out more if your going to go around and tell people to look at u, and wear underwear like a ***
> \
> 
> Damn where do u live? Im in central cali, let me know ill kick ur ass anytime...
> ...





ill snap you pencil neck geek toting ass u karate ***.... theres no full contact sparring in karate.... get a black belt in 18 months for 699. u ***** im in nyc


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

ESPADA9 said:


> You are right, I’m too fat and too old to do gay porn video cover ads but I do train (when I’m not WORKING which is nearly all the time). Where I have trained at in the past (Gracie-Barra, Xtreme Couture, Icon Fitness, Tiger Muay Thai and Team Quest) no one cares about body fat, there are plenty of guys who wouldn’t cut it in the “modeling” industry but would still walk away with most of your lunch son.
> 
> You only look strong to a 3rd grader, you look small and sound insecure to me.





i look small fatboy? you train at icon fitness i train at Gleason's and kronk gym.... damn icon fitness




icon fitness you're a male nurse\\\ a male nurse\







male nurse



icon fitness 


icon fitness? 

u train ufc at icon fitness???? LOL


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> ill snap you pencil neck geek toting ass u karate ***.... theres no full contact sparring in karate.... get a black belt in 18 months for 699. u ***** im in nyc




HAHAHA! Im sorry this troll is taking over ur thread Bobby lol.... 

And i havent trained Karate since i was a little kid skinny f*** lol

I love it, retards thinking i only do Karate cause of my name :thumb02:

Where are the GM's for this joke?


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

i knew you were a butt scooter who trained at gracie... dude i wrestled freestyle you aint taking me down u pu ss y


butt flopper bjj is the new tae kwon do


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> HAHAHA! Im sorry this troll is taking over ur thread Bobby lol....
> 
> And i havent trained Karate since i was a little kid skinny f*** lol
> 
> ...




oh wait you train at





icon fitness with duke roufus



with machida 






icon fitness for the win


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> i knew you were a butt scooter who trained at gracie... dude i wrestled freestyle you aint taking me down u pu ss y
> 
> 
> butt flopper bjj is the new tae kwon do



:happy02::happy02::sarcastic04: learn to F'ing spell you special Ed Kid


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

anymore tough guys from icon fitness?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

PeteGuirguess said:


> you won golden gloves ? post one fight just one loser


No golden gloves here. Kickboxing and Judo before training MMA and I actually switched from MMA to BJJ just because I like traditional martial arts better.

I'm not going to knock your golden gloves achievement, that is something to be proud of and you should be. I just don't understand what is missing in your life that you have such an extensive web presence (I Googled you) and you are so willing to stay on this forum and cause discontent.

I see a lot of guys like you come into the MMA gym with a chip on your shoulder and some boxing and/or wrestling experience expecting to be 'The Next Big Thing'. The reality is that you are 30+ and you aren't likely to do much in MMA except rack up some medical bills you probably won't be able to pay. 

Seriously, step down off of your high horse a bit and realize that there are some great people on these forums who are very knowledgable regarding various aspects of MMA. Some train; some don't. Some fight; some don't. It doesn't really matter. This is a forum for MMA fans to enjoy the thoughts and opinions of other MMA fans. If you relax a bit you might find you fit right in.

So lets try this again.

Hello, and welcome to MMAForum.com


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

ESPADA9 said:


> You are right, I’m too fat and too old to do gay porn video cover ads but I do train (when I’m not WORKING which is nearly all the time). Where I have trained at in the past (Gracie-Barra, Xtreme Couture, Icon Fitness, Tiger Muay Thai and Team Quest) no one cares about body fat, there are plenty of guys who wouldn’t cut it in the “modeling” industry but would still walk away with most of your lunch son.
> 
> You only look strong to a 3rd grader, you look small and sound insecure to me.




where i have trained....... meaning you are fat slob who is a fanboy now and are fat and out of shape... credibility shot


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

PeteGuirguess said:


> ill snap you pencil neck geek toting ass u karate ***.... theres no full contact sparring in karate.... get a black belt in 18 months for 699. u ***** im in nyc


Judging by your writing skills you also have won multiple Pulitzer prizes, look kid no one is impressed with your mindless grade school insults, potty talk, homosexual fantasies or comical claims of achievements.
I’ve trained with pro fighters and people who fight in the UFC, one thing they all have in common, none ever talk about themselves like an insecure high school boy so give it a rest, your every post validates our impression of you.

Therapy often works for those who seek it.:confused03:


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

i got boxing therapy ... we put on the gloves lace em' up, ill be in brooklyn sparring tomorrow... beat the brakes off people like you


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Fieos said:


> No golden gloves here. Kickboxing and Judo before training MMA and I actually switched from MMA to BJJ just because I like traditional martial arts better.
> 
> I'm not going to knock your golden gloves achievement, that is something to be proud of and you should be. I just don't understand what is missing in your life that you have such an extensive web presence (I Googled you) and you are so willing to stay on this forum and cause discontent.
> 
> ...



Very Well Said, to bad there hitting ears of a troll.... 

That actually thinks he is something... REALLY Sad

+rep


----------



## PeteGuirguess (Oct 31, 2010)

Yo I Am Out Of This Thread... Machida Karate Snitched On Me. ... Got The Pm From The Mod...... 






Machida Is A Mod Snitch


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PeteGuirguess said:


> Yo I Am Out Of This Thread... Machida Karate Snitched On Me. ... Got The Pm From The Mod......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If saying where is a GM? on a forum, is Mod snitching? Then SWEET! GLad that worked! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Insults and juvenile threats are not allowed on here, let's move on and get back to the topic at hand of Lyoto Machida training his boxing for the Rampage fight.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

PeteGuirguess said:


> i look small fatboy? you train at icon fitness i train at Gleason's and kronk gym.... damn icon fitness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you really do have a substandard IQ, try working on your reading comprehension retard.
Icon fitness in Oahu closed down several years ago, that’s where Leben used to train.
I currently train at Team Quest.

Enjoy your fantasy world and good luck on that GED thing.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Insults and juvenile threats are not allowed on here, let's move on and get back to the topic at hand of Lyoto Machida training his boxing for the Rampage fight.


Which i cant wait to see what Machida will bring against such heavy hands!

Which is the MAIN reason i think he is training his Boxing, because OBVIOUSLY u train at what you know your opponent is going to bring....

I see Machida wanting to take this to the ground, and i think he is going to take a page out of Rashads game plan, because in my opinion Rashad came in with the best type of plan for someone like RAmpage


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the man who banned pete deserves a standing ovation from everybody so i will be the first to say thank you mods


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the man who banned pete deserves a standing ovation from everybody so i will be the first to say thank you mods



I think it was dudeabides and the idiot gave me the credit for going to the Mods when i only said something in a thread about Mods, needing to get this troll

Like as if i wanted to listen to another uneducated word :smoke02::mistress01:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i think its smart of lyoto to work some boxing, adding more skills and learning rampage's game from the inside out. I think I saw some Rua combinations at the beginning. It's great seeing a fighter evolve.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> i think its smart of lyoto to work some boxing, adding more skills and learning rampage's game from the inside out. I think I saw some Rua combinations at the beginning. It's great seeing a fighter evolve.


Ya so true, i really cant wait for this fight, and see how much better he has gotten


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I'd bet he was doing the similar with pads his entire career, looks like classic fist-flurry attack Machida. What has made him good is his as a striker is his fight posture, leaning backwards and being able to back off around if he's not in favorable position. 

Also looks like JDS is still sticking with the jab-jab trade routine.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Since we know Rampage isn't likely to change his game plan I really just see Machida changing levels and keeping Rampage guessing the same way Rashad did. I consider Machida's takedowns better than Rashad's and it will be the key to their fight. A few leg kicks and takedowns will take the fire out of Rampage. I wouldn't be surprised to see an arm triangle or TKO from strikes giving Machida the win. However Machida definitely needs to respect Rampage's power.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think ill pick machida ftw, i have now lost confidence in page


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So Charlie Z the second got banned finally?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i don't know know where this leg kick crap is coming from. machida has never had effective leg kicks at all. i don't know if i have even seen him throw one.

but machida will most likely win any way.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> i don't know know where this leg kick crap is coming from. machida has never had effective leg kicks at all. i don't know if i have even seen him throw one.
> 
> but machida will most likely win any way.


i remember him having no legs after shogunvsmachida 1 damn hes leg was red


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

is it just me or does machida look thinner in the face? and his left eye looks smaller then the right one?(because of shogun)


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i remember him having no legs after shogunvsmachida 1 damn hes leg was red


that's because Shogun has extremely hard low, mid, and high kicks .. part of Shogun's game plan in his first bout with Machida was to low kick the sh!t out of Machida to take away his kicks.. 

and you're right.. Machida's ribs, legs, and arm was bright red.. 

Chute Box is notorious for their Muay Thai .. and devastating knees, clinch, elbows, kicks, dirty boxing..

i.e. Wanderlei Silva, Anderson Silva, Shogun, Ninja, they all have that ferocious Muay Thai/Vale Tudo/Guns Blazin' Style raise01:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not saying he has Shogun level leg kicks. I'm saying he is a smart fighter that is well-rounded so I'm sure he has them. They are a proven tactic against Rampage and I think Machida will use them in that fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can definitely see Machida using leg kicks in this fight, but I think this video has made us quite clueless about his plan for standing with Rampage.

Sometimes it's good to learn aspects of your opponent's strengths, but sometimes it's really better just to work on your own strengths, and I think that's what Machida needs to do for this fight - getting in and out quickly, quick straight punches, slipping hooks, like he usually does.

Boxing and Machida's Shotokan(sp) are worlds apart and I'm not sure what Machida can gain from learning the basics of boxing, other than knowing how Rampage thinks a bit better. If Machida get's too close and boxes with Rampage, he's likely to get countered and KOd, it's not his element.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I would love to see Machida kick the shit out of Rampage's legs.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

machida isn't gonna use any leg kicks that could possibly be affective.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I much more curious as to what Machida might be taking from boxing from a defensive stand point. He has a very developed footwork style, and his head movement is top notch, I just wonder if he's developed any kind of guard with his hands, instead of just relying on head movement faints and footwork for his defenses....


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

Machida has great approach attack and you can see packs power behind every punch/combo. He really does take to the word of karate and try to finish the opponent with one strike. He does need to keep his hands up though, but his stance is what is the most important defence for him.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Fieos said:


> Espada9, You might have found me a new avatar


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA LMFAO. Well he's banned now so no more trolling, but when trolls are THAT silly, they actually amuse me... Peter Queerguess, what a guy.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

astrallite said:


> He still doesn't keep his hands up, even when hitting the mitts, LOL. The guy after him does it correctly.


Exactly... But he is at A.K.A right? I know it did wonders for Koscheck's boxing.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> Exactly... But he is at A.K.A right? I know it did wonders for Koscheck's boxing.


that was only until before he got ktfo


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude.. his skills aside.. 

I just can't get over how good looking Machida is !

He exudes calmness, confidence, and is suavé in all his interviews .. 

I don't know how any girl could watch this and not cream in her panties !


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't think chicks dig the piss breath much nowadays anyway


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> I think the loss will make Lyoto more defensive than he was and will get hit less but hit the other guy less but make more boring fights.


As it stands I doubt any fighter who has fought as many fights as Machida has been hit less than Machida, his self defence is phenomenal even tho its far from a standard style.

Just because Machida is here training a standard fighting technique in a video I doubt very much he will fight like that, he will probably train all kinds of different techniques such as Boxing and Mury Thai on top of his Karate base just if not for no other reason than to be more aware of and maybe add just a little something from the style to his own unique style.

I still dont think there is a massive gap between Shogun and Machida in may ways, the KO in the second fight could easily of gone the other way, he just got caught sh1t happens the best fighter does not always win, I will say oen thing as strange as it seems against the results, Shogun in the first fight came in with a much better strategy than Machida neutralising Machida's superior movement skills via spending the first 3 rounds attack nothing but his legs, and I think Machida came in with the best strategy in the second fight when his plan looked to be to mix the stand up more with TD's thus giving Shogun more of a risk in his leg kicks should he choose that as his main course of attack again, but then the sh1t hit the fan and he got tagged it was unlucky but Shogun does have some skill and is always going to be dangerous.

Will say also that I don't think Shogun will beat Rash, he will be to sustainable to his wrestling, Where as Machida on the other hands has a much better ground game than Shogun, maybe even Rash certainly submission wise.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> As it stands I doubt any fighter who has fought as many fights as Machida has been hit less than Machida, his self defence is phenomenal even tho its far from a standard style.
> 
> Just because Machida is here training a standard fighting technique in a video I doubt very much he will fight like that, he will probably train all kinds of different techniques such as Boxing and Mury Thai on top of his Karate base just if not for no other reason than to be more aware of and maybe add just a little something from the style to his own unique style.
> 
> ...



so much better in fact he got swept with ease and nearly got triangled by tito.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rashad 'certainly' has a better submission game than Shogun? Neither have been prolific with submissions in their careers, but at least Shogun has actually submitted someone, and it was with one of his deadly leg locks. Shogun's jiu jitsu is massively under-rated, and the only reason he hasn't won too many fights with it is because he's so strong on the feet and with his ground and pound. He has excellent sweeps (check the Machida fight), dangerous leg locks and has very good submission defence. His only losses by submission have come either early in his career or against Forrest when he was suffering with those nasty knee injuries in a fight he only took for the money. Rashad has the better wrestling, but Shogun has superior Jiu Jitsu. Rashad has good defensive Jiu Jitsu, but I'd be amazed if he submitted Shogun, much more likely that Shogun catches Rashad.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Machida has a better Submission game than them both, and maybe I need to watch the fight again sometime because all I can recall Shogun doing against Machida on the ground was using hip escapees to scramble back to his feet I don recall any sweeps, Shoguns TD defence is not great and shoudl the fight of gone on for longer and even just a slight edge of tiredness have begun to kcik in, maybe Shogun would not of been able to escape Machida on the floor, or maybe even Machida would of come wise to Shoguns escapes and been able to adjust to control the ground better, well guess you can speculate on what coudl of happened all day but Machida vs Shogun in a grappling match I would have my money on Machida every day

Way I see it, if Shogun has a +1% on Machida in the stand up and striking department, then Mahicda has a +5% at least on Shogun on the ground grappling side of the sport.

As for Rash's part in this little equation, I would give him a LnP chance against ether of them and nothing more, stand up he is way out of his league against them both, only Machida has a better chance of avoiing the TD's and forcing Rash to stand with him than Shogun does and more of a cahnce of getting the better of Pash and sub'ing him should it go to the ground, but plan A for ether Machida or Shogun against Rash would be to keep it standing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> Dude.. his skills aside..
> 
> I just can't get over how good looking Machida is !
> 
> ...


The whole package Ses, the whole package  His personality is the most beautiful think I have seen so far.

But at least we can share him right^^


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Machida has a better Submission game than them both, and maybe I need to watch the fight again sometime because all I can recall Shogun doing against Machida on the ground was using hip escapees to scramble back to his feet I don recall any sweeps, Shoguns TD defence is not great and shoudl the fight of gone on for longer and even just a slight edge of tiredness have begun to kcik in, maybe Shogun would not of been able to escape Machida on the floor, or maybe even Machida would of come wise to Shoguns escapes and been able to adjust to control the ground better, well guess you can speculate on what coudl of happened all day but Machida vs Shogun in a grappling match I would have mu money on Machida every day
> 
> Way I see it, if Shogun has a +1% on Machida in the stand up and striking department, then Mahicda has a +5% at least on Shogun on the ground grappling side of the sport.


Shogun has outgrappled some of the best and when it comes to jiujitsu he is as good as they come. What have you seen from Machida that has led you to see him shooling Shogun on the ground all day? The way I saw it in the fight was Machida not being able to do ANYTHING from top position once he got the takedown. He could get the takedown all day (and so can Rashad) but in the end they wont be able to do anything to Shogun from top. Shogun is very good from defending from bottom and is always looking for escapes since he likes the standup better (and dominates) maybe that's why you dont see him pulling many submissions off but he is very capable of it. Maybe we'll see a submission pulled off on Rashad if Rashad insists on a ground game fight, who knows well have to see.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Machida has a better Submission game than them both, and maybe I need to watch the fight again sometime because all I can recall Shogun doing against Machida on the ground was using hip escapees to scramble back to his feet I don recall any sweeps, Shoguns TD defence is not great and shoudl the fight of gone on for longer and even just a slight edge of tiredness have begun to kcik in, maybe Shogun would not of been able to escape Machida on the floor, or maybe even Machida would of come wise to Shoguns escapes and been able to adjust to control the ground better, well guess you can speculate on what coudl of happened all day but Machida vs Shogun in a grappling match I would have my money on Machida every day
> 
> Way I see it, if Shogun has a +1% on Machida in the stand up and striking department, then Mahicda has a +5% at least on Shogun on the ground grappling side of the sport.


Where do you get that Machida has _possibly_ the better ground game than Shogun? (Besides choking out Sokojou and getting almost triangled by Tito) I know it is speculation at the moment but at least Shogun has shown some of his skills in the past. (Leg locks on Randleman, tried it on Chuck, almost omoplata on Arona and Coleman, and not afraid of going to the ground with Rogerio.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mauricio Rua said:


> Shogun has outgrappled some of the best and when it comes to jiujitsu he is as good as they come. What have you seen from Machida that has led you to see him shooling Shogun on the ground all day? The way I saw it in the fight was Machida not being able to do ANYTHING from top position once he got the takedown. He could get the takedown all day (and so can Rashad) but in the end they wont be able to do anything to Shogun from top. Shogun is very good from defending from bottom and is always looking for escapes since he likes the standup better (and dominates) maybe that's why you dont see him pulling many submissions off but he is very capable of it. Maybe we'll see a submission pulled off on Rashad if Rashad insists on a ground game fight, who knows well have to see.


your right except its the other way round Machida has grappled with some of the best of them and won, and I am not talking about in the world of MMA, I am talking about in the world of BJJ.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Shogun outgrapples Machida on the ground, as far as I have seen he has the better and more agressive BJJ. Machidas wrestling skills are way above Shoguns tho.
So getting/avoiding takedowns I can agree goes to Machida for sure. But well on the ground, Shogun imo takes it all day against both Machida and Rashad.
Machida was unable to do anything from the top like pople pointed out. I don't see Rashad being able to damage him from there either, but maybe UD him by control. I doubt it tho.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

tradekhtk said:


> *dumb ol' spammer* make you more has power!!come on


I prefer my spam in English if you dont mind.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

tradekhtk said:


> *dumb ol' spammer* make you more has power!!come on


that's as dumb as the fushigi ball


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I deleted that spammer, and took his links out of your guys' posts so he wouldn't be able to profit by people clicking that link on here.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> so much better in fact he got swept with ease and nearly got triangled by tito.



HAHAHA! Trolls.... Watch the Machida, Shogun rematch, and see how many times Shogun was able to do anything on the ground to Machida...

Oh wait Machida wouldn't even allow to be taken down and made Shogun throw out his knee, you make a good point lol! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He managed to do this to him on the ground....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> *HAHAHA! Trolls.... Watch the Machida, Shogun rematch, and see how many times Shogun was able to do anything on the ground to Machida...*
> 
> Oh wait Machida wouldn't even allow to be taken down and made Shogun throw out his knee, you make a good point lol! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

guy incognito said:


>



You dont think i know that Shogun got up after Machida took him down? LOL????

Umm i know who won that fight btw :confused05:

But ya.... That made a good point on how Shogun is better then Machida on the ground because he can eventually get back up after getting taken down....


Something Shogun was never able to do.... But ya... Cute Gif?


Why even waste my time.... If your not going to make any point with that gif



Danm2501 said:


> He managed to do this to him on the ground....


Ya thats what we were talking about.... ANYONE with any logic around? PLEASE?!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> You dont think i know that Shogun got up after Machida took him down? LOL????
> 
> Umm i know who won that fight btw :confused05:
> 
> ...



so a fighter can take another fighter to the ground twice and not be able to do anything but get swept and he is the better ground fighter?







are you in loser denial?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder. This fight is in the past. Shogun won the rematch and is the current champion. Regardless of people's opinion on the first fight Shogun has defeated Machida and has the belt.

I still think in the video Lyoto is training striking, not boxing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Lyoto won both Fights in my World, PERIOD!!!



Fieos said:


> Just a friendly reminder. This fight is in the past. Shogun won the rematch and is the current champion. Regardless of people's opinion on the first fight Shogun has defeated Machida and has the belt.
> 
> I still think in the video Lyoto is training striking, not boxing.


He's clearly training Boxing in the last minute of the video. On the beginning he trains his Shotokan thats true! :thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Lyoto won both Fights in my World, PERIOD!!!


Yep. Dan Hardy won his last 2 fights as well. PERIOD!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Yep. Dan Hardy won his last 2 fights as well. PERIOD!!!


Nobody disagree's on that in your World


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Lyoto won both Fights in my World, PERIOD!!!



Every fighter has to experience hardship, get knocked down atleast once or twice in their career.. I believe his book had something to do with hit.. either it took up too much time.. or he let out too many of his secrets.. either way.. he comes from a MA family.. so focus will not be a problem for him .. i believe he'll come back stronger/better !

TBO.. im content with either Shogun or Machida being the LHW Champ.. they're both distinguished/refined gentlemen .. the kind kids can look up to and shine a positive light on MMA/UFC when the sport itself is so brutal..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> Every fighter has to experience hardship, get knocked down atleast once or twice in their career.. I believe his book had something to do with hit.. either it took up too much time.. or he let out too many of his secrets.. either way.. he comes from a MA family.. so focus will not be a problem for him .. i believe he'll come back stronger/better !
> 
> TBO.. im content with either Shogun or Machida being the LHW Champ.. they're both distinguished/refined gentlemen .. the kind kids can look up to and shine a positive light on MMA/UFC when the sport itself is so brutal..


Those are some very nice words from you Ses, and I see it the exact same way!

I like your posts a lot and hope you continue to be a great member. I can't even rep you anymore lol^^


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

In reality, I don't think Shogun's career will hold out too much longer, due to his radically ambiguous knee conditions.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Lyoto falls into the Randy Couture bracket of being the epitome of a warrior with 100 % class and humility/respect.

Also,don't know about his acting skills, but he certainly has the martial art aura/mystique that Bruce Lee possessed, and obviously isn't ugly as sin, so it would be kinda cool to see Lyoto trying this out once his career is done, as I reckon that door might be open to him.

As an aspiring film maker/UFC nut/Lyoto fan, I've already had quite a few cool concepts floating around my head for such a thing !


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bruce was ugly? :confused02: and I'm not sure Lyoto has permanently cemented himself into the most ubiquitous and recognizable figure across 3-4 generations of pop and sub culture like Bruce. I'll give you Randy, but Bruce.... lets just relax a bit. 

No martial artists in all of HK film or Western based martial arts films have commanded the screen with Bruce's charisma.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Bruce was ugly? :confused02: and I'm not sure Lyoto has permanently cemented himself into the most ubiquitous and recognizable figure across 3-4 generations of pop and sub culture like Bruce. I'll give you Randy, but Bruce.... lets just relax a bit.
> 
> No martial artists in all of HK film or Western based martial arts films have commanded the screen with Bruce's charisma.


You've lost the plot mate.

All I said is that Lyoto is a handsome guy, in a roundabout way - 'not ugly as sin'. I never passed any comment on Bruce Lee. Also, I never made any comparison between the two, aside from saying that I recognise a similar mystique/aura that Lyoto gives off, that could be potentially utilised/harnessed in another career after he's done fighting. In no way did I say anything about him being comparable to Bruce Lee in any facet of popularity, recognition, film work, clay pigeon shooting, basket weaving, anything !

I suggest that it is you who should relax a bit, dude.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

GlasgowKiss said:


> You've lost the plot mate.
> 
> All I said is that Lyoto is a handsome guy, in a roundabout way - 'not ugly as sin'. I never passed any comment on Bruce Lee. Also, I never made any comparison between the two, aside from saying that I recognise a similar mystique/aura that Lyoto gives off, that could be potentially utilised/harnessed in another career after he's done fighting. In no way did I say anything about him being comparable to Bruce Lee in any facet of popularity, recognition, film work, clay pigeon shooting, basket weaving, anything !
> 
> I suggest that it is you who should relax a bit, dude.


Then it was my error for speculating too much on this comment 



> ... but he certainly has the martial art aura/mystique that Bruce Lee possessed


That's my fault, however, I wasn't trying to come off hostile, so you can keep your "dude."

Furthermore, I disagree still with that specific quote, but my opinion isn't anymore more valid then yours, as that is completely subjective. 

Lastly, I couldn't call who would win in basket weaving between Lyoto and Bruce, I see it going either way.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

> Lastly, I couldn't call who would win in basket weaving between Lyoto and Bruce, I see it going either way.


Ha!It would be bums in seats basket weaving, that'd be for sure.

Likewise, didn't mean to be hostile, was just a bit surprised at your reply, given how innocuous my post was when interpreted the way I intended !


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Ha!It would be bums in seats basket weaving, that'd be for sure.
> 
> Likewise, didn't mean to be hostile, was just a bit surprised at your reply, given how innocuous my post was when interpreted the way I intended !


:thumbsup:


----------

